# The Hilltopper in 1979.



## The Metropolitan (Aug 1, 2006)

Not my own travelogue, but one I really think is worth sharing, as it has some gorgeously vivid shots of Amtrak operations in 1979, and takes a journey on a long discontinued route - the Hilltopper.

Also, some neat "vintage" shots of my hometown!

http://www.robertpence.com/baltimore_1979_p1.html


----------



## EmpireBuilderFan1976 (Aug 1, 2006)

The Metropolitan said:


> Not my own travelogue, but one I really think is worth sharing, as it has some gorgeously vivid shots of Amtrak operations in 1979, and takes a journey on a long discontinued route - the Hilltopper.
> Also, some neat "vintage" shots of my hometown!
> 
> http://www.robertpence.com/baltimore_1979_p1.html



Very cool! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## Steve4031 (Aug 2, 2006)

EmpireBuilderFan1976 said:


> The Metropolitan said:
> 
> 
> > Not my own travelogue, but one I really think is worth sharing, as it has some gorgeously vivid shots of Amtrak operations in 1979, and takes a journey on a long discontinued route - the Hilltopper.
> ...



I appreciated this. I was always curious about that train, and now the pictures gave me an interesting visual. It looks like the Hilltopper ran on the Night Owl schedule to Boston. It would have been neat to have that sleeper alll of the way from Boston to Cattlseburg.


----------



## Sheer Luck Holmes (Aug 12, 2006)

Robert Pences homepage has links to more of his Amtrak trips too.www.robertpence.com I like to see the historical perspective of older trips and photos.

Sheer Luck Holmes


----------

